# Lowering and maintaining pH



## Louis (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi there,

My pH lately has been relatively high (7.6), and I am housing Discus, which prefer slightly acidic waters (6.5). I would like to know any safe methods of lowering the pH without affecting the plants. I read on the back of a powdered product called Proper pH, that phosphate buffers would not be suitable for planted tanks. Any suggestions would be highly greatful. 

Thanks in advance,

Louis


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Louis, 

The most effective method is to inject CO2, preferably by a pressurized setup. You can try DIY CO2 if you don't have the money to spend just now (search for DIY CO2 here on APC). For Discus spending the ~$150USD is pretty much a no-brainer in my opinion. It'll do wonders for your plants as well, provided you provide a proper fertilizing regimin and lighting to match.

I assume you have a cannister-style filtration system. You can add peat moss to it by bagging it in a fine-mesh bag. These are available at your LFS, or you can just use panty-hose. This will lower the Ph, but you will need to refresh it every three months.

Isaac


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome to Aquatic Plant Central.

I second Zeek's recommendation. I would avoid using the proper pH stuff since it's not as cost effective as injecting DIY co2. Plus with more co2, your plants will grow better. I used proper pH, and I just ended up with cloudy water as a result of the chemical reaction, the ph did drop though. 

However if you still want to use the powder method, I think gregwatson.com has the same chemical that lowers pH. This would be cheaper than purchasing ph buffers all the time.

-John N.


----------

